# What other hobbies are you serious about?



## MarkE (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi all,
Newbie Tort owner here, but am getting serious quick! We all have this Tort hobby in common, but what other hobbies are any of you seriously into? I myself am a HUGE live music fan. I actually love to record live bands to listen to any time I want. It's cool going to see a band play, and leaving with an audience recording of the show you just saw. I've been doing this for about 14 years. I have a couple thousand dollars worth of microphones and pre-amps and recorders. I'm nuts, and my wife is a saint for putting up with me... How 'bout you?
MarkE


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 15, 2011)

Fly fishing, Ice Hockey, anything outdoors!


----------



## KiKi54 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sooo many haha Snowboarding, ice fishing, camping, running, cooking, cleaning haha go go go i guess being busy is my hobby lol.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 15, 2011)

Right now between work and my tort's I don't have time for much else, I hope soon though. I did enjoy fishing and coin collecting...


----------



## 68merc (Sep 15, 2011)

Fishing, wood working and anything that gets me out pf the house and away from a crowd!


----------



## October (Sep 15, 2011)

I have lots of intermittent hobbies, usually when money and time permit. Sewing, rock concerts, any type of DIY project, cooking/canning/baking/grilling, gardening, camping. I'm a HUGE HUGE Halloween nut, which explains my absence of late... ONLY 40 more days til our party.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 15, 2011)

Fishing, fly fishing, hunting, anything outdoors, and wrestling like not the fake but like high school wrestling Thank the LORD.


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 15, 2011)

pottery. deeply committed to it when the weather turns fair (less than 80* - studio is in the garage, and in Phoenix, that means HOT). Some have mentioned fishing, but for me _fishing is LIFE._


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 16, 2011)

My main hobby is my horses. I've been riding since I was 2. 

Other hobbies are:
Gigs  (Comedy and music. Lined up for end of this year is my FAV band Motley Crue  So excited to see them live!)
Photography
Video Editing
Photo Editing
Dog Agility/Training

Thats about it. 

My latest video edit - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5M3XVtPkr4


----------



## mintybum (Sep 16, 2011)

Photography
dolls house making
stain glass making
cake decorating
cross stitch
my children
fashion


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 16, 2011)

It's been tortoises (and turtles), woodworking & motorcycles my entire life.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 16, 2011)

Quilting


----------



## Nay (Sep 16, 2011)

Horses, and archery


----------



## martinfre (Sep 16, 2011)

soccer -playing and watching 
programming
camping


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 16, 2011)

Snowboarding! film photography! percussion! enjoying Colorado in general :]


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 16, 2011)

Singing here!.


----------



## bobagsp (Sep 16, 2011)

Mountain biking! =


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 17, 2011)

Music.


----------



## Newbie5564 (Sep 17, 2011)

Aircraft, and saltwater fish


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 17, 2011)

I enjoy running, cooking; I recently started baking. I love reading but I haven't read for pleasure in probably years  Although I'm obsessed with reading blogs


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hiking, camping, running and my dogs are my life (as well as my cats, tort and rabbit  ) Also before I was Pregnant I loved cooking, trying new recipes is so fun, but right now I am so nauseas I can't cook much of anything, lol!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Sep 18, 2011)

I grow and style bonsai, breed my birds, and do needlework! (By the way ... anyone in So Cal is welcome to any of my fledglings, just let me know. I breed cockatiels, lovebirds, budgies, and finches.)


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2011)

I have quite a cactus/succulent collection. And I've been trying to breed brotogeris for quite a while. I was the first one on the west coast to have orange chin (brotogeris jugularis) babies several years ago, but have since lost quite a few of my breeders. Only have one father/daughter pair left and they haven't bred in two years.


----------



## Cfr200 (Sep 18, 2011)

Cycling and napping, are my two big ones. I used to be really into fly fishing but since I had frozen shoulder I just can not do it anymore.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 18, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> Also before I was Pregnant I loved cooking, trying new recipes is so fun, but right now I am so nauseas I can't cook much of anything, lol!



Congratulations!!

I hope the nausea subsides soon


----------



## spiderreyy (Sep 18, 2011)

Kimber, i used to breed cockatiels, a long time ago. Had about 50 birds Never had any luck with the white ones. Thier eggs never would hatch. The greys reproduced like crazy though. When ever an egg hatced,it immediatly came into the house and was raised solely by me. They were so tame and sold quite fast for more then the standard price back then. I used to raise roller pigeons and chickens for eggs too.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 18, 2011)

Tortoises,of course. I also enjoy playing guitar,snake hunting,flint knapping,photography,fishing hunting,shooting,chacuterie,cooking and canning foods.I'm fasinated by old time life skills that are dying out.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2011)

jackrat said:


> I'm fasinated by old time life skills that are dying out.



So are you interested in watching the real old western movies on cable? I love watching them and looking at the background stuff. Last night I saw a neat post hole digger that looks like it would work much better than the one we use today.

I also like watching to see how well they ride and which ones jerk the horse's mouth and which ones don't.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 18, 2011)

emysemys said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fasinated by old time life skills that are dying out.
> ...


LOL I do actually watch old movies and notice all those kinds of things. I enjoy talking to the older folks about all the old ways of doing things.I hate the idea of not being self sufficient.


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Sep 18, 2011)

I love making stuff. Like building something or putting it together.


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Sep 20, 2011)

My friend asked me to train for a triathalon with him... thats my new hobby!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

Three words... PS3!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Sep 20, 2011)

my other hobbies are horse riding, other reptiles and going out on my motorbike,


----------

